# Shift Knob problem



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey guys,
Im havin a little trouble gettin the shift knob off my 91' manual. The leather is all peeling off the top, i got all the leather off and discovered a black plastic knob underneath with the shift pattern on it...kinda cool, it looks good without the leather on it too! but i am looking at putting another shifter on, and i cant seem to get this one to thread off...im wondering if there is some trick to it?????? any help is good help!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Jordy240 said:


> Hey guys,
> Im havin a little trouble gettin the shift knob off my 91' manual. The leather is all peeling off the top, i got all the leather off and discovered a black plastic knob underneath with the shift pattern on it...kinda cool, it looks good without the leather on it too! but i am looking at putting another shifter on, and i cant seem to get this one to thread off...im wondering if there is some trick to it?????? any help is good help!



yeah theres a trick........you need BALLS!!! that shit is HARD dude.....


----------



## apex1717 (Sep 16, 2005)

Loki said:


> yeah theres a trick........you need BALLS!!! that shit is HARD dude.....


yea it is pretty hard! I recommend using vice grips, it will mess the knob up but if your getting a new one it shouldn't matter.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

MANG someone make this a sticky or something im getting tired of saying it. Get a rag and a pair of pliers, wrap the wrag around the knob, get the pliers and TWIST THAT SON OF A B**** till you turn red. If that doesnt get the job done, the get a hacksaw and cut it off and..... POOF! you have yourself a custom short shifter.hahaha


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> MANG someone make this a sticky or something im getting tired of saying it. Get a rag and a pair of pliers, wrap the wrag around the knob, get the pliers and TWIST THAT SON OF A B**** till you turn red. If that doesnt get the job done, the get a hacksaw and cut it off and..... POOF! you have yourself a custom short shifter.hahaha



or DRILL that shit from top......put some WD-40 and twist.gently!


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Loki said:


> or DRILL that shit from top......put some WD-40 and twist.gently!


Why was this a reply to my comment???? The whole point of the rag was to protect the knob while you take it off, so go roll your eyes at someone that cares about what you have to say.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

*thanks guys*

thanks guys....I wasnt sure if i was doing it right cus it takes ALOT of effort...i didnt want to screw something up....i mean a shifter is a shifter but still.....why break it if their is an easier way...but thanks now i know its not just MY car and im not being dumb! hahaha Thanks


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

the way i did it was i pulled the actual shifter out, which was relatively simple, and viced the shifter up, and went to town with the vice grips of doom.


----------



## apex1717 (Sep 16, 2005)

Dustin said:


> the way i did it was i pulled the actual shifter out, which was relatively simple, and viced the shifter up, and went to town with the vice grips of doom.



haha. Can't go wrong with the vice grips!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> Why was this a reply to my comment???? The whole point of the rag was to protect the knob while you take it off, so go roll your eyes at someone that cares about what you have to say.



shit bro didnt think you would wet your pants.....the method you said its doesnt always work......i said DRILL that bitch cuss he doest care about it..2 of my friends drilled it and even I did.....that thing gets old, and it gets there stuck really bad or it just gets fucked inside from all the brute force its getting while trying to twist it off.

And the roll eyes thing wast towards you.........it means *SARCASM*


----------

